# Should NVBK Registered Dogs Be Recognized For FMBB Events



## Sayyed Alif Khan (May 12, 2011)

I am unable to understand as to why NVBK registered dogs are not recognized for the FMBB events like IPO etc. I seek the views from all members of this forum.
I am of the view that NVBK dogs are being short changed. Lets hear it.....from you.


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

http://user.mc.net/~jimengel/JimRead/BelgianRing.htm


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Sayyed Alif Khan said:


> I am unable to understand as to why NVBK registered dogs are not recognized for the FMBB events like IPO etc. I seek the views from all members of this forum.
> I am of the view that NVBK dogs are being short changed. Lets hear it.....from you.


Easy answer - POLITICS

For a more in depth response there are others here that can explain better than I.


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

Schutzhund does not really exist any more, we now have IPO under
the FCI. 

Unfortunately, this is not just a change in words, it is the culmination
of a long watering down process. Now, IPO rules are ultimately under
the control of show and pet dog organizations such as the FCI and SV.

The NVBK people broke off from St.Huber ( the Belgian FCI national organization
in 1963) to run their own registry and Ring trials. 

That is:
SRSH Societe Royale Saint-Hubert, Belgian national canine orgnization, FCI Affiliated 

I admire them for this, and believe we will wallow in mediocrity and dependance
in America until we do something similar. ( Importing NVBK or trying to be part of
the NVBK is not the answer, we need an American solution.)

But as for "politics" then NVBK is getting exactly what they asked for and wanted,
independence.

After the protestant reformation, the protestants did not get to send people
to the Catholic conclaves and ceremonies in Rome, you can not be both against
them and with them.

If you are not up on the terminology, look here:

http://www.angelplace.net/Angel/glossary.htm


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I seriously doubt the NVBK follks have even the slightest desire to belong to any of those organizations.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Sayyed Alif Khan said:


> I am unable to understand as to why NVBK registered dogs are not recognized for the FMBB events like IPO etc.


Because they don't want to be. 

But rest assured that NVBK line dogs are well represented in FCI events. They just have to wear a disguise.;-)


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

NO IMO
It's a different registry. It's like asking if a UKC registered dog should be recognized for AKC events or visa versa


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> Because they don't want to be.
> 
> But rest assured that NVBK line dogs are well represented in FCI events. They just have to wear a disguise.;-)


\\/:-$


----------

